# Unearthed Intact Edison Mazda Lightbulb Dating Early 1900's



## illyJ (May 2, 2018)

Unearthed Intact Edison Mazda Lightbulb Dating Early 1900's The little glass tip on top tells us that this bulb was made before 1922.

I still can't believe that this light bulb was excavated from a site in Queens NY and managed to survive! It goes to show the quality of craftsmanship from that time!


----------



## illyJ (May 2, 2018)

This is after I started cleaning the light bulb.


----------



## illyJ (May 2, 2018)

An ad for the Mazda Edison Lightbulb.


----------



## stc1993 (May 3, 2018)

That's cool it survived all these yrs.  a good find.


----------

